# Black Bear Camp.com Webbwood Ontario



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Hunting18 said:


> They will be. I'm going as well and plan to talk with a bunch of guides. Let me know your opinion on who you liked the best.


Don’t forget about diy spring bear hunts in places like Idaho or Montana. Awesome time of year to hike and camp in the mountains, tags are cheap, and you can scout for your future mule deer/elk hunt!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well after spending a couple hours talking to different bear outfitters/guides Sunday at the expo, I am still undecided on what I am going to be doing. I am not so fond of the The Black Bear Camp after talking with them. However one of the guys that I am supposed to be going with is dead set on them.

I am leaning toward Agawa Canyon Outfitters which is approximately half way between Sault Ste. Marie and Wawa Canada if I remember right. I drive past it every year on my way fishing. But if we decide to go with Agawa, we will not be hunting this year as they are already booked up. 

If we don't end up bear hunting I may try to do an OTC antelope hunt or something like that out West. My elk hunting plans may have went out the door this weekend as well. The guy I am going with who has hunted out there for years was diagnosed with cancer this last week. He is still adamant to go but I am not overly sure on that. Only time will tell. Either way I have two weeks of vacation time scheduled that I will be hunting this fall.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

steelyspeed said:


> Don’t forget about diy spring bear hunts in places like Idaho or Montana. Awesome time of year to hike and camp in the mountains, tags are cheap, and you can scout for your future mule deer/elk hunt!


I would really like to do this but it is tough for me to get time off in the spring, and I am already off for a week in June fishing in Canada. When I say tough its just because I am so busy, not because my boss says no. I may need to make it work and give bear out west a try.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

You cannot go wrong with Hillsport....just search them on this site, not a cross word is written which speaks volumes.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Hunting18 said:


> I would really like to do this but it is tough for me to get time off in the spring, and I am already off for a week in June fishing in Canada. When I say tough its just because I am so busy, not because my boss says no. I may need to make it work and give bear out west a try.


Gotta get your priorities in order man  in 2014 I spent about $2000 to hunt bears on dog lake in Missanabie (65miles northeast of Wawa). Had a great time but only saw 3-4ft bears. I spent $1200 to goto Idaha and backpacked the backcountry alone for 8 days and shot an awesome color phase. I am sick of guys bailing on me so I always plan trips for myself and if a buddy can go that’s great. Idaho is a tough state but has so much public land opportunity and flights into Boise from Grand Rapids are about $400. Good luck!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

steelyspeed said:


> Gotta get your priorities in order man  in 2014 I spent about $2000 to hunt bears on dog lake in Missanabie (65miles northeast of Wawa). Had a great time but only saw 3-4ft bears. I spent $1200 to goto Idaha and backpacked the backcountry alone for 8 days and shot an awesome color phase. I am sick of guys bailing on me so I always plan trips for myself and if a buddy can go that’s great. Idaho is a tough state but has so much public land opportunity and flights into Boise from Grand Rapids are about $400. Good luck!


Haha, my priorities are there I'm definitely hunting somewhere just not sure whether yet. I will eventually do a bear hunt out West. This year I am going to Yellowstone snowmobiling in February and Fishing in June. I need to spread my time out a little bit.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

After talking to 5 or 6 lodges , I keep going back with Rick Dickson as my go-to guide. Although I didn't talk to hillsport Hilton or agawa canyon this time cause they were busy talking to others, I think they are great outfitters. The think is do you want to fish also or just hunt. Do you want to stay in a cabin or camp, do you need a atv or just a truck. Bring your own boat or is one supplied. That kind of thing. Rick said he runs about 100 hunters a season when other guys only run 10 to 12 . So just know what your getting into before you go. check out Ivanhoe air by foleyet, they had a great packsge also.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Chromelander said:


> After talking to 5 or 6 lodges , I keep going back with Rick Dickson as my go-to guide. Although I didn't talk to hillsport Hilton or agawa canyon this time cause they were busy talking to others, I think they are great outfitters. The think is do you want to fish also or just hunt. Do you want to stay in a cabin or camp, do you need a atv or just a truck. Bring your own boat or is one supplied. That kind of thing. Rick said he runs about 100 hunters a season when other guys only run 10 to 12 . So just know what your getting into before you go. check out Ivanhoe air by foleyet, they had a great packsge also.


Thanks chromelander, I have heard great things about Rick Dickson, but I also heard he pushes to many clients through in a year


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Hunting18 said:


> Thanks chromelander, I have heard great things about Rick Dickson, but I also heard he pushes to many clients through in a year


His hunts are a diy hunt. He baits the stands and you hang you treestand and you camp with other hunters by your baits. Or rent your own cottage by other guys in his camp. Definitely not pampered but if you prepare yourself for that kind of hunt no biggie. every time I talk to him and Joe at outdoor shows guys come up to us and recommend him, so it's like a live reference you can talk to. He does kill big bears. As does agawa canyon.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Rick Dickson, he has many repeat clients every year. I have hunted with Rick 5 different times. Shot a couple P&Y's and passed many other bears looking for larger. There is a reason he has many repeat clients. He runs a very large area.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

If this is your first bear hunt, I would not go with Rick Dickson. I've posted most of this before, but I went to film for 2 hunters hunting with Rick. Chose him because of the big bear and repeat customers. It was obvious he shot big bears, but it was also obvious that the same people hunted the same area year after year and needed very little support from him.
We were supposed to have 4 treestands set on baits. 2 for gun. There was only one stand set up, and all within a mile or two of each other. Getting him to show us our locations was like pulling teeth. Showed up to check in, then only heard from him when money was collected. There was no consistency with baiting ahead of time. 
Bottom line, he's stretched too thin to be a guide I'd recommend. If you've already been with him, I imagine it's fine, if you haven't, I think there are better values to be had. It's basically a semi guided hunt for what he charges. Most fully guided hunts I see including lodging and meals in Ontario go for about the same price.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

Hunting18, where did you decide to hunt ? Got an idea for you


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Beeg said:


> Hunting18, where did you decide to hunt ? Got an idea for you


I am on a waiting list for Agawa Canyon Outfitters if they have a cancellation. But not looking good. What's your idea?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Hunting18 said:


> I am on a waiting list for Agawa Canyon Outfitters if they have a cancellation. But not looking good. What's your idea?


Get on wassiagomin lodge’s waiting list too.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

steelyspeed said:


> Get on wassiagomin lodge’s waiting list too.


Have you hunted with them before? I think I'll be making a call in the morning.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Hunting18 said:


> Have you hunted with them before? I think I'll be making a call in the morning.


Yes in 2014. I booked a year in advance so they are also going to be tough, but you never know. They are located on Dog Lake, another 2-3 hours from agawa. I was the only hunter out of 6 my week not to kill a bear, I passed on two small bears. It’s a boat in camp and they pick you up in missanabie. Included in the hunt is a boat so every morning you can fish dog lake which is awesome. Great people, would be worth waiting another year for if you can do a different hunt this fall. They also only charged $300 for my buddy to come with me and just fish and drop me off at my bait every day.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

steelyspeed said:


> Yes in 2014. I booked a year in advance so they are also going to be tough, but you never know. They are located on Dog Lake, another 2-3 hours from agawa. I was the only hunter out of 6 my week not to kill a bear, I passed on two small bears. It’s a boat in camp and they pick you up in missanabie. Included in the hunt is a boat so every morning you can fish dog lake which is awesome. Great people, would be worth waiting another year for if you can do a different hunt this fall. They also only charged $300 for my buddy to come with me and just fish and drop me off at my bait every day.


Looks like a great place. I somehow missed putting this on my list of possibilities when you mentioned it months ago. I'll definitely be looking into it. Thanks


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Hunting18 said:


> Looks like a great place. I somehow missed putting this on my list of possibilities when you mentioned it months ago. I'll definitely be looking into it. Thanks


Easy to do, there are so many bear hunting camps. What drew me to wassiagomin is that all baits are boat in only. The only trespassers I had all week were a couple young bull moose walking on the waters edge  have fun make sure to post what you end up doing.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

The Bear Camp, Armstrong Station , Ontario. . I live in Ohio. My cabin and acreage is in Missaukee County . Armstrong Station Is 14 Hours from there. We are 30 minutes east of Cadillac. Hunted him At least 9 times since 2005 . No website as they dont need one. All the bookings he needs. Word of mouth. I am locked in for whenever I want to hunt. Wife and i are booked for his first week this spring


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

As a first time bear hunter in Canada or any other place. Its on my bucket list. I'll be hunting spring 2018 in White River, Ontario Canada. Deposit has been made to outfitter. Now time to get paperwork done. I'll be entering Canada at Sault Saint Marie, Ontario. I've figured out the form number to declare my gun. Question one, do I need the form? Or is there any way to declare it online? Question two, I have two different guns I could take a 50cal muzzleloader or 7mm Weatherby Mag. I'm concerned about bullet expansion, as the bear might only be 20 to 30 yds. away.


----------

